# greenstop 24



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hi all,
we have been emailed by a company in Italy after looking at my web site , has anyone herd or had dealings with them as it sounds like a Italian version of "France passion"

www.greenstop24.it

cheers tramp


----------



## Diver (May 15, 2005)

Yep, have one. See http://www.vicarious-shop.co.uk/category.php?c_id=4


----------

